# John Huber from CAO



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

A friend of mine is an artist by trade. Some of you know him. (I know bigfoot knows him, Brian, this is Witt). His website is 
http://www.ericwhitfieldart.com 
With his permission I thought I would share this work with you guys.
The origianal is acrylic & it's 2 feet tall by 3 feet wide.
I sent it to Tim Ozgener and am awaiting his reaction.

Enjoy


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats great work*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Quality, but am I missing the CAO connection???


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Marvellous! We must always support our artists.

Thanks for sharing the website with us.

Enjoy the smoke,
Don


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

John is the Chief Marketing Officer at CAO.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome picture. I would love something like that in my future smoking room.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Skip-

Thats a marvalous rendition


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That artwork is great .That John is a hell of a guy met him at C-fest this year.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

SVB said:


> Quality, but am I missing the CAO connection???


Maybe the cigar?  Great artwork!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

SVB said:


> Quality, but am I missing the CAO connection???


The picture is of John.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice pic


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Skipper said:


> John is the Chief Marketing Officer at CAO.


Thanks...Now I am in the know! I feel cool...am I cool yet?! :nerd:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

that is really cool!!those eyes go right through you!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very impressive
thanks for letting us take a gander


----------



## RockyPatelSales (Oct 12, 2007)

That's very impressive. I'd be cool to see a rendition of Rocky.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful! I know John will love it  Eric Whitfield's art is brilliant. Take a look at his website folks, he's one of a kind.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd like to see the whole CAO family rendered. Tim's would be a trip.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that really is cool


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow great work


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great work there!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Eric does awesome work! I saw this over at SC....just beautiful. And recently seeing Jon Huber at C-Fest...this is dead on!


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Eric does awesome work! I saw this over at SC....just beautiful. And recently seeing Jon Huber at C-Fest...this is dead on!


I saw him walking around at c-fest as well, the likeness is amazing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That is a great pic


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

That's a nice oil painting. Where are you gonna put it?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

g_flores said:


> That's a nice oil painting. Where are you gonna put it?


Bend over and I'll show ya!

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> Bend over and I'll show ya!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. :biggrin:


Wow thats just wrong LOL


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

Jon, that is an amazing piece of art... very talented artist! absolutely stellar sir, Damsel....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish I could see a pic of John just to compare for myself. Cool painting nontheless!!


----------



## CIGARtist (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey! Thanks, everyone..wow some really great reactions here. I am so glad you dig it. It was fun to create.

That's a nice oil painting. Where are you gonna put it?
It's actually acrylic - and Jon has purchased it.


----------



## CIGARtist (Sep 17, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Awesome picture. I would love something like that in my future smoking room.


Lemmee know, man! 
I'm always up for a commission job!!! Oh..and thanks.


----------

